# My wife needs your prayers



## Randy (Nov 30, 2004)

They think my wife has thyroid cancer?  She is going in for surgery to remove her right thyroid on Friday.  If it is cancerous they will have to remove the left one.  Please keeps her/us in your prayers.


----------



## Michael Lee (Nov 30, 2004)

You got em going up buddy!

Phil. 4:13

ML


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 30, 2004)

You got it Randy, hang in there, she will need your support.

Jim


----------



## GA-DAWG-FAN (Nov 30, 2004)

prayers sent up for u and ur family. u stay strong for her.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 30, 2004)

Randy,

Tell Ms. Carol we are all praying for her!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 30, 2004)

ing Randy.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 30, 2004)

Praying that all goes well with your wife, Randy.  God be with y'all.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 30, 2004)

Will pray that all goes well for your wife Randy. Keep us posted and let us know if we can help out in any way.


----------



## Razorback (Nov 30, 2004)

Randy,

Let your wife she has lots of prayers coming from friends she may not know including my prayer for her health & strength to get better.

Kenneth aka Razorback


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 30, 2004)

Praying for your Wife Randy.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 30, 2004)

Randy,
Consider it done.  Here's praying and hoping for an encouraging diagnosis and speedy recovery from the surgery.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## SimpleMan (Nov 30, 2004)

Randy,
Know that our prayers are with you and your wife.
I have been there and done that with my wife. She is now four years out and no signs of "it" coming back.
You are going through a life changing experience. It is the first thing I think about when I wake up and the last thing I think about before I go to sleep. 
The fact that you asked and received our prayers shows me you are on the right track.
Put your faith in the doctors, they do miracles.
The kemo and or radiation will be another hurdle but take it as it comes. It is one step at a time.
I know it is hard to believe right now, but the Lord will never put more on you than you can bear. Trust me, I asked.
We lift up our prayers for strength and healing.
You are not alone!! You are my brother.


----------



## Kdog (Nov 30, 2004)

Randy, we will keep Carol and you in our prayers.  Hope all goes well.  You know how to find me if you need anything.

Kdog


----------



## pendy (Nov 30, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife. Give her all the support that you have and then some more. We will pray that you stay strong for your wife. May God be with you.


----------



## MISSING RIDGE (Nov 30, 2004)

Randy,
Our thoughts and prayers for quick healing are with you and your wife Carol.

Missing Ridge


----------



## dbodkin (Nov 30, 2004)

Randy,
Prayers are sent....


----------



## CAL (Nov 30, 2004)

Randy,
Count me in.I'll be knocking for you and your wife.


----------



## pseshooter (Nov 30, 2004)

*Prayers*

Randy, keeping you and your entire family in our prayers. Bobby aka pseshooter


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 30, 2004)

Randy,

I'll be praying for your wife and you both.


----------



## Hardy (Nov 30, 2004)

You can count on my thoughts and prayers. If there is anything else I can do please let me know.


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 30, 2004)

Randy - My prayers are added with all the others - Please keep us posted and let us know how things are going...


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 30, 2004)

Randy - You can count on my thoughts and prayers  

If there is anything I can do to help, don't hesitate to let me know!


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 30, 2004)

*Prayer for you*

Randy, I am keeping you and your wife in my prayers. Keep us posted.


----------



## cpaboy (Dec 1, 2004)

Praying for your family.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 1, 2004)

you got it buddy.  Prayers on the way


----------



## papagil (Dec 1, 2004)

Prayers are on the way


----------



## Keith48 (Dec 1, 2004)

You got it, bud!


----------



## Hambone (Dec 1, 2004)

Very sorry to hear this, Randy.  Prayers have been sent.


----------



## stumpman (Dec 2, 2004)

Prayers sent for your wife hang in there.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 2, 2004)

*Add ours to the others.*

We will be praying for your wife.

Hoss


----------



## aaron batson (Dec 3, 2004)

Randy - I am praying for the two of you as well..Let me know if I can help out.


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks for all your prayers guys.  The surgery went well and Carol is resting in the hospital.  They think she can come home tomorrow.  I ran by the office while she is "out of it" to thank you guys for all the prayers.  It looks like this is going to be a wonderful Christmas.  Thanks again for all your prayers!


----------



## HuntinTom (Dec 3, 2004)

*Thanks for the Update Randy...*

That sounds like great news - My prayers will continue for Carol's continued and speedy recovery and healing...


----------



## gtaff (Dec 3, 2004)

Randy, 
Sure hate to hear the bad luck.  I will be thinking of you and your wife.  Best of luck to you and her.


----------



## meriwether john (Dec 5, 2004)

Randy prayers continue for you and your wife. Good news that she is doing better. Hope ya'll  have a Merry CHRISTmas!!  May GOD heal her soon and life gets back to normal.  Have Faith!   john


----------

